# Another Trial



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Went to an obedience trial this weekend. Took Flip and Colby along for the matches.

Saturday Conner waited until the very very end of utility to take the wrong jump. But we placed 2nd in open. 

Today we got our first UDX leg towards UDX2 but no placements. In open he gave me an auto finish! I totally wasn't expecting that, he's only done that one time before way back when he was in novice. And if he wouldn't have done that he would have scored a 199.5 - just half a point for a dumbbell fumble on ROF! :banghead:

Things that discouraged me this weekend: gave me no sits on go outs both days. That is an old problem that just popped up again last Sunday. A huge score killer. We have got to get that worked out or we'll never get points out of utility again. I'm not sure what to do to fix it. It's one of those things he never does in practice or in a match, just in trials.

Things that encouraged me this weekend: 1. Conner did his stays both days. I almost pulled him from open Sat since he went down last week, but I gave it a shot and he pulled through. 2. Over the last four open trials, the only front he didn't nail was that one auto finish this morning. So he was 15 for 16 on straight fronts. 3. Someone said Conner was the most beautiful golden retriever they'd ever seen  (hey, he's not a conformation dog, I'm not used to hearing that!)

Flip did awesome in the match, I had people coming up to me all weekend to tell me how good he looked. Colby did really well too, he didn't even get the zoomies! He's entered in grad open at our next trial.

Next trial is in Florida in three weeks. Hopefully good news to report!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL, congrats on the weekend. Hard though, when you get to thinking about what might have been.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, ya take the good ya take the bad...facts of life 
Pensacola?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an up and down weekend ..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Pensacola?


yep, we went last year and came home with 4 shiny NQ's. Hope this year goes better! :crossfing


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey congrats on the good things.. We were at a trial that was HOT HOT HOT ! Did I mention HOT..rofl.. We started the weekend in Utility and my dog knows which is glove three and decided to try to help me... 3 points later...He decided that he really did not like the metal article and it was very heavy.. another point later for sliding the article...we managed to pul the rest of the run out of the toilet.. Open was MUCH better and we got that 199.5 hat you missed out on.. Sunday was cooler and better with two 199's....Did I mention how hot is was...98/96 in a tin building in Mn no breeze is not fun..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie, Are you using the same volume and intonation on your sit command? Can you have someone tape you? Are you are quicker or softer when you are nervous? Just an idea..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodie, Are you using the same volume and intonation on your sit command? Can you have someone tape you? Are you are quicker or softer when you are nervous? Just an idea..


Actually I've been thinking along those lines this week, and what I have found is that when in the ring it's when I use the same tone of voice I use in training that he's more likely to not sit. The only way I've gotten him to sit in the ring is to use a really firm, demanding voice, which is not how I typically give the command in training.

I wish I understood better why he doesn't sit. I guessing it's either he's stressed (utility stresses him out way way more than open) or he's just become ring wise about me not being able to make him sit. I've always tended to think it's the first reason, but the people watching him this weekend think it's the second. Either way, I guess he can hear when I get that harsher tone of voice and thinks "I guess I better do it, she really means it this time."

Two 199's and a 199.5 - sounds like another great weekend for you and Titan!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Actually I've been thinking along those lines this week, and what I have found is that when in the ring it's when I use the same tone of voice I use in training that he's more likely to not sit. The only way I've gotten him to sit in the ring is to use a really firm, demanding voice, which is not how I typically give the command in training.
> 
> I wish I understood better why he doesn't sit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've tried that several times. On Sunday I gave the command on the first go-out normally, and he did not sit. I even gave a second command, but he just stood there staring at me. On the second go out I tried spacing it out, saying "Conner......SIT" saving the sit for when he was almost all the way turned around already, but he still didn't sit. So that time when I gave a second command I yelled "SIT!!" like I was really PO'd and he sat. I really don't want to have to depend on that tone of voice though because it doesn't make a good impression and I could see some judges excusing me.

Since he seems to need such a stronger voice in the ring, I wonder if I should start using a really soft voice in training. Then when I went back to more normal but a little firm command in the ring it would seem more dramatic to him, but not everyone else. 

Since he's collar conditioned, I'm thinking about sticking the collar on him for training, giving him a really soft, light "sit" and giving him a nick for it. I don't usually use the collar for obedience training but I might give it a shot for this issue. My main concern on using it is since I can't ever bring it to matches he'll just get collar wise real quick.

I do like trying to figure out training problems, but it sure can get frustrating too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know in training when I was 1st starting my instructor had me send him from halfway and then follow him when I told him to sit I was there to re enforce it... Sorry I don't use e-collars so I can't help with that.. Another question.. when you are training what do you send him to? Do you use dowels, treats??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I know in training when I was 1st starting my instructor had me send him from halfway and then follow him when I told him to sit I was there to re enforce it... Sorry I don't use e-collars so I can't help with that.. Another question.. when you are training what do you send him to? Do you use dowels, treats??


I stick a small treat pouch between the gate and the stanchion (so he can't see it until he gets there). He retrieves the pouch and brings it to me to get his treat (a la Debby Quigley).

We have a match the night before my next trial. I might try following him out there and surprise him. I know some people will take off their shoes off so the dog doesn't hear them when they follow.


----------

